# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  إعراب

## أبو الخيرات

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :
قال عنترة : 
ولقد شفا نفسي وأبرأ سقمها    قيلُ الفوارس ويك عنتر أقدم 
لقد أعربتُ قيل على أنها فاعل لشفا  فيكون المعنى شفا قيل الفوارس نفسي وأبرأ سقمهاويك عنتر أقدم . 
ولو أعربت قيل على البناء لغير المعلوم لأصبحت الفوارس نائب فاعل ، ولكن كيف يكون المعنى مستقيما بهذا الإعراب ، مع العلم أن الشيخ الشنقيطي في تحقيقه ضبط قيلَ بالفتح دليل على البناء لغير المعلوم . 
أفيدونا مأجورين

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

إن كنت تقصد الشيخ العلامة أحمد الأمين الشنقيطي في ( المعلقات العشر وأخبار شعرائها ) فهي مضبوطة بالضم.

----------


## أبو الخيرات

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته : 
جزاك الله خيرا شيخنا أبا مالك، ولكن الطبة التي عندي هذا ضبطها : 
ولقد شفى نفسي وأبرأ سقمها     قيلَ الفوراسُ ويك عنتر أَقدَم . 
فيكون المعنى والله أعلم أن فوارس الأعداء قالوا ويلكم لقد أقبل عنترة . 
ولقد رواه الزبيدي في التاج وضبطه في باب : وى فقال : 
ولقد شفى نفسي وأذهب سقمها   قيلُ الفوارسِ ويك عنتر أَقدِمِ
وأنا مع التوجيه الثاني ، ولكن أيضا الوجه الأول سائغ عقلا فهل صح نقلا ؟

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

هذا الوجه لا يصح مطلقا؛ لا يجوز أن يقال (قيلَ الفوارسُ) بمعنى (الفوارس قالوا).

ويبدو أن الطبعة التي عندك محرفة.

ثم إن (أقدم) لا تأتي بمعنى (أقبل)، وحتى إن كانت بهذا المعنى فهي فعل ماضي مبني على الفتح والقافية مكسورة!

----------


## الواحدي

والمحفوظ: "ولقد شفى نفسي وأذهب سقمها".
وشيخنا "أبو مالك" لا يحتاج إلى تأكيد مني على صحة جزمه بأن الوجه الذي ذكره الأخ الفاضل "أبو الخيرات" لا يصح مطلَقا. فشروح المعلقة تعضده، وسياق البيت لا يدع مجالا لقراءة أخرى.
لكن، من باب "الأخذ بخاطر" أخينا أبي الخيرات، أقترح عليه وجها ثالثا مستبعدا، لا يصح إلا بتكلف بعيد. ومع ذلك أثبته، من باب التخفيف...
ولقد شفى نفسي وأذهب سقمها ---- قَيْلَ الفوارسِ! ويك عنترَ أَقْدِمِ!
و"القَيْل": الملك، توسعا في اللفظ. فيكون "قيل" منادى مضاف، و"الفوارس" مضافا إليه. مع تقدير محذوف هو: "قول الناس يا" قيلَ الفوارس!
ويكون المعنى اختصارا: ولقد أراح نفسي وأذهب همِّي قول الناس: "يا ملك الفوارس أقدِمْ"!
وهو، كما ترى، تخريج بعيد فيه لَيٌّ لعنق المعنى المراد. لكنه يظل تخريجا "مليحا"، طالما هو غريب...

----------


## الواحدي

استدراك

والصواب: مضافا
اللهم إلا إذا أسعفنا أخونا "أبو الخيرات" بوجه من وجوه الإغراب في الإعراب للعبارة المشار إليها. فيكون ذلك من باب رد الجميل...
وله مني خالص الدعاء.

----------


## أبو الخيرات

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :بارك الله فيكما وفي علمكما ، ما ذكره الشيخ أبو مالك هو الصحيح خاصة بعد وقوفي على روايات البيت للإمام أبي جعفر الطبري رحمه الله ووالديه ، ورواية الفراء رحمه الله تعالى في معاني القرآن ، كلاهما عند تفسير لفظ : " ويكأنه " في آخر سورة القصص يأتي بالمصدر الصريح فالرواية عندهما : 
ولقد شفى نفسي وأذهب [ عند الطبري]سقمها 
                              قولُ الفوارس ويك عنترُ أقدم
وما وجهه به الشيخ الواحدي بعيد ولكنه كما ذكر لا يخلو من نكتة في المعنى . 
وعندي لكم استفسار لو تكرمتم ،قبل أيام كنا في مجلس علمي فقال أحد الأخوة كلمة ينسبها للشيخ صالح بن عبد العزيز آل الشيخ ، قوله إن أكثر علماء العربية من المعتزلة ، فأجبته أن هذا الكلام مردود ، وأيدت قولي بذكر لجلة من علماء المصرين ، فقيل لي هذا أمر يحتاج منك إلى استقراء وبحث ، وفعلا بدأت بالبحث ، بكتاب الطنطاوي رحمه الله تعالى ووالديه ، ثم كتاب السيوطي رحمه الله ووالديه، بغية الوعاة ,و لكني للأسف لم أجد ذكرا لعقيدة أكثر من ترجموا لهم ، فهل من سبيل للتحقيق في ذلك ، وجزاكم الله خيرا .

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

لو قال إن أكثر علماء العربية أشاعرة لكان أقرب.
وعلى أية حال، فإن أكثر علماء العربية قبل القرن الرابع كانوا من أهل السنة، وأما بعد القرن الرابع فقد انتشر المذهب الأشعري في جميع الفنون، فلا يقتصر الأمر على علوم العربية.
ثم إن كثيرا من علماء العربية ليس لهم مشاركة في مباحث الاعتقاد أصلا، فلا يصح الحكم عليهم فيما ليس من فنهم.

وللفائدة ينظر هنا:
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=2474

وهنا:
http://www.sharee3a.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2138

----------


## أبو الخيرات

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته : بارك الله فيك نعم نعم ، لعل ما سطرته هو الأقرب ، وليس من واجبنا أن تفتش عن عقائد الناس بتقليب كلامهم ما لم يصرحوا ولكن ماذا نفعل في زمان تطاول فيه بعض طلبة العلم على جلة من العلماء فهداني الله وإياهم للخير وطلب العلم للنجاة من عذاب الحريق .(ابتسامة)

----------


## همع الهوامع

شكراااااااااااا  اااا

----------


## أيمن عماد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته : 
جزاك الله خيرا شيخنا أبا مالك، ولكن  الضبط الصحيح عندي هو:
ولقد شفى نفسي وأبرأ سقمها     قيلُ الفوراسِ ويك عنتر أَقدَم . 
فيكون المعنى والله أعلم ولقد شفى نفسي قولُ الفوارس ، وهذا ما أكده الزبيدي في تاج العروس، بالإضافة إلى إن الكتب المدرسة كلها كذلك! 
والله -تعالى- أعلم.                                                    أخوكم: أيمن جبر عماد ماجستير في النحو والصرف،
                                                                                  فلسطين- الجامعة الإسلامية- غزة

----------

